# Programs Best Suited For Online Comic/Manga Creation



## Talesment (Apr 18, 2013)

I plan on creating an online comic/manga in the near future. There's a short supply of references in Google, so I wanted to see you guys insist that I use (with past experiences of course).

Thanks!


----------



## Zydala (Apr 18, 2013)

Well a lot of artists make comics in completely different ways! Some use digital using a tablet, some go the traditional way with inks and pencil on bristol, some use both. It's all about what you're most comfortable with. So I don't think any artist will insist you use anything - as long as you have a program that can give you consistent formatting from page to page, you can use anything you'd like. The rest is up to your art skills 

Some programs that have been used for comics: Photoshop, Paint Tool Sai, MangaStudio, Painter, MSPaint, Flash....


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 18, 2013)

The medium you use to make comics can be less important than telling a story. This is why there are a lot of programs used or are available. Sketchbook pro has been used too. Hell even Open Canvas and previously mentioned MSPaint.

What kind of story and comic are you trying to do?


----------



## Talesment (Apr 18, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> The medium you use to make comics can be less important than telling a story. This is why there are a lot of programs used or are available. Sketchbook pro has been used too. Hell even Open Canvas and previously mentioned MSPaint.
> 
> What kind of story and comic are you trying to do?




I see I see. The story is going to be shonen/adventure, so there are going to be a lot of fight scenes! I'm in the middle of building the story up, and I plan on making at least 3 story arcs.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 18, 2013)

If I remember right, Adobe Photoshop has a lot of functions built in that can aid with creating comics, like the panels and speech balloons and such. Oh, and text. 

You might end up using a bunch of programs though! If it were me making a comic, I would draw in SAI, and put it together in Photoshop or similar.

I also hear that MangaStudio is pretty good.


----------



## TigerBeacon (Apr 19, 2013)

The technique in which you create the comic should at least hold some weight on what program you wish to use. As far as my limited comicking experience is concerned, I've found Photoshop is fitted with the most accessible tools for making comic pages, especially the various select tools that would streamline making comic borders and word balloons, as well as providing the ability to use different font styles and extensive formatting to design them to taste. For actual art, Paint Tool Sai is especially tailored for me to streamline my illustrations far more than Photoshop can. Fortunately, Sai can support .psd files, so its easy to switch between the two programs to do what each does best (although some Photoshop filters won't be able to be used in Sai, so those should be reserved for the final touch-ups). 

Of course, you can do everything in either program and pretty much most programs (GIMP and FireAlpaca are free programs with functions like Photoshop and Sai respectively). It may just take a little extra effort and a good understanding of the tools at your disposal to get the effects you need. Although for specifically creating comic work, I think MangaStudio might be especially suited for it. I've never tried it personally so I can't exactly vouch for it being the top solution, but a lot of people like it.


----------



## Teal (Apr 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I also hear that MangaStudio is pretty good.


 The inking is nice and it has a large tone library. But it is a much harder program to learn than something like gimp.


But remember OP just because you have a fancy art program it don't mean shit. Comics are a lot of work and come with a different set of challenges than a regular picture. The pacing and flow is very important. As is making sure you don't jam too much in a single panel. 
And don't over do it with tone (if you use it) it can make the page look cluttered.


----------



## Talesment (Apr 20, 2013)

I honestly didn't expect to get a lot of replies on this thread. Everyone, thank you so much for providing me with such useful info! This is exactly 100% on what I needed. I really REALLY do appreciate it :3. I seriously can't thank any of you enough for this. You guys are awesome!


----------



## QT Melon (Apr 21, 2013)

Teal said:


> The inking is nice and it has a large tone library. But it is a much harder program to learn than something like gimp.
> 
> 
> But remember OP just because you have a fancy art program it don't mean shit. Comics are a lot of work and come with a different set of challenges than a regular picture. The pacing and flow is very important. As is making sure you don't jam too much in a single panel.
> And don't over do it with tone (if you use it) it can make the page look cluttered.



Hello Teal,

I think it depends on which version of Manga Studio you are using. I have been using 5 (which isn't the EX version that is due out in a few months) and the interface is much better than before. It also has some Poser like dolls built into 5 though I find them creepy, they are sometimes helpful for reference when I draw. 

There are many types of comics these days. Painted ones, komas, manga, superhero,

Even Zac Gorman uses some animation in his comics. http://www.comicsalliance.com/2011/06/27/zelda-animated-gif/
http://magicalgametime.com/

I've seen many superb ones like PhilÃ©mon below:






http://nummer9.dk/wp-content/uploads/fred_philemon.jpg






http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-QxBA0vkp6GQ/TfpdJ60uOSI/AAAAAAAAA1A/jDrqM2G1fTA/s1600/9782205055092_1.jpg

I found it amazing since the panels become part of the narrative. There are a few others like that.


----------



## Teal (Apr 21, 2013)

I have EX 4.


----------

